# Rear Window Defrost doesn't work?



## BobS (Jul 28, 2005)

OK guys -- need a little help here.

The rear window defrost isn't working on my '05 and I can't find any good info on the forum about it. 

The light's on, but it's not making any heat in the coils in the rear glass.

- The fuse under the IP is good. (7.5 amp)
- The fuse under the hood is good (30 amp)
- The relay appears to be firing... I hear a click from the engine bay fuse box when I push the button on the dash.

So what do I check next?

Thanks!
BOB


----------



## BobS (Jul 28, 2005)

Any ideas out there?


----------



## Jayburd47 (Dec 10, 2020)

BobS said:


> OK guys -- need a little help here.
> 
> The rear window defrost isn't working on my '05 and I can't find any good info on the forum about it.
> 
> ...


Did you ever figure it out? im having same problem. I was told to check the wires in the trunk that there should be a wire connected to the window somewhere. Please let me know if you've figured out. Not counting my chickens cuz I've noticed that you never got a response. Thanks


----------



## noswell (May 13, 2020)

If the fuses are good, check the little black lines on the window. Make sure there's no cut.


----------

